# Yanmar 1300D



## freesperit48

I have a Yanmar 1300D, Every thing works and runs good,Just put a new starter on it. We have no use for it. We are wanting to get read of it, I know its worth some money $$ but I do not know what to price it at. Would anyone please help me out?
We are wanting a zero turn lawn mower if anyone has or know of someone that might have one. Thanks for looking.

We are located outside of McLeansboro, IL.

[email protected]


----------



## winston

Here is something to look at. http://www.hoyetractor.com/cost.htm


----------



## freesperit48

Thanks for the info. It was helpfull.


----------

